# Tamping (or not)



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

I only try to alter one variable at a time that way if it goes wrong at least I am aware of what caused it.

Weigh my dose in at 18g and weigh my output at 28g, same grind.

I use an Espro so tamping weight is usually constant BUT I've tried nutating instead of tamping. 3 circles and a final twist purely to polish the surface using only the weight of the tamper and the shots are as good IMHO as I normally pull.

Has anyone else tried this or have comments.

Ian


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Yes I've used that technique, it's not exactly the best time saver when you have a queue building up but is just as valid a method as the more traditional way.


----------

